# المنتدى منتدى الستالايت واجهزة الاستقبال الفضائي الريسيفرات الرقمية وأجهزة إستقبال الأقمار الصناعية قسم ترددات الـــقنوات الـــرياضية  مباريات بوم السبت 15 ابريل 2017 والقنوات الناقله لها

## mohamed73

*Saturday (Samedi)15.04.2017 (GMT+00)* *Spanish League Primera Div. 1* *11:00    Deportivo La Coruna   – Malaga CF* *Sony Six**-Intelsat 68.5°E -3900 H 22222 -PowerVU(C-Band)**Sony Six HD**-Intelsat 66.0°E-3845 H 30000 -PowerVU(C-Band)**14:15    Sporting Gijon   –  Real Madrid CF**BETFRED TV (TTV) – CISCO 4**-Astra 4.8°E -12418 H 27500 -PowerVU(SIS Live) Varzish Sport HD
-Yahsat52.5°E-11938 H 27500-FTA
-Yahsat52.5°E-11785 H 27500 -Biss
-Apstar 76.5°E-12548 H 3200 -FTA* *Idman Azerbaycan**-AzerSpace 46°E -11175 H H 27500 -FTA/Biss**Lemar TV HD**-Yahsat 52.5°E-12015 H 27500 -FTA**Tolo TV HD**-Yahsat 52.5°E-12015 H 27500 -FTA**Sony Six**-Intelsat 68.5°E -3900 H 22222 -PowerVU(C-Band)**Sony Six HD**-Intelsat 66.0°E-3845 H 30000 -PowerVU(C-Band)**SportsMax 2**-Intelsat 55.5°W -3735 V 10000 -PowerVU(C-Band)**[IMC International test card]**-Intelsat 55.5°W -3735 V 10000 -FTA(C-Band)**Fox Sports  Brasil**-SES 40°W-3843 L 30000 -PowerVu**16:30    Atletico de Madrid   –   Osasuna**Fox Sports  Brasil**-SES 40°W-3843 L 30000 -PowerVu**Sony Six**-Intelsat 68.5°E -3900 H 22222 -PowerVU(C-Band)**Sony Six HD**-Intelsat 66.0°E-3845 H 30000 -PowerVU(C-Band)* *18:45    FC Barcelona  –   Real Sociedad**Idman Azerbaycan**-AzerSpace 46°E -11175 H H 27500 -FTA/Biss**Varzish Sport HD**-Yahsat52.5°E-11938 H 27500-FTA**-Yahsat52.5°E-11785 H 27500 -Biss**-Apstar 76.5°E-12548 H 3200 -FTA**Lemar TV HD**-Yahsat 52.5°E-12015 H 27500 -FTA**Tolo TV HD**-Yahsat 52.5°E-12015 H 27500 -FTA**Maiwand tv**-Yahsat 52.5°E-12015 H 27500 -FTA**Sony Six**-Intelsat 68.5°E -3900 H 22222 -PowerVU(C-Band)**Sony Six HD**-Intelsat 66.0°E-3845 H 30000 -PowerVU(C-Band)**SportsMax 2* *-Intelsat 55.5°W -3735 V 10000 -PowerVU(C-Band)**[IMC International test card]**-Intelsat 55.5°W -3735 V 10000 -FTA(C-Band)**ESPN Brasil HD**-SES-6 40.5°W-3980 L 21600 -PowerVU(C-Band)**English Premier League**11:30    Tottenham Hotspur –   Bournemouth FC**BETFRED TV (TTV) – CISCO 4**-Astra 4.8°E -12418 H 27500 -PowerVU(SIS Live) Varzish Sport HD
-Yahsat52.5°E-11938 H 27500-FTA
-Yahsat52.5°E-11785 H 27500 -Biss
-Apstar 76.5°E-12548 H 3200 -FTA* *Sport 24 HD**-NSS 57.0°E- 4136 R -15580 -PowerVU(C-Band)**-Intelsat 34.5°W-4096 R 16908 -PowerVU(C-Band)**IRIB Varesh**-Badr 26°E -11881 H 27500 -FTA/Biss(DVB-S2)**-Intelsat 62°E -11555 V 30000 -FTA/Biss**ESPN +**-SES-6 40.5°W-3980 L 21600 -PowerVU(C-Band)* *14:00    Crystal Palace FC  – Leicester City**ORTB**-Eutelsat 5°W-12690 V 30000-FTA**-Eutelsat 5°W -4154 L 2290 -FTA(C-Band)**RTI1 (Côte d’Ivoire)**-Eutelsat 5°W-12690 V 29950 -FTA**-Intelsat 34.5°W -3643 R 3220 -FTA(C-Band)**TV ZIMBO* *Eutelsat 10°E – 10756 V 2480 -FTA (SD)**TVT International (TV Togo International)**-Eutelsat 9°E -11900 H 27500 -FTA (DVB-S2)**-Eutelsat 10°E-4039 R 2222 -FTA (C-Band)**kwese Sports**-Intelsat  68.5° E- 12633 V 16166-Biss**-Belintersat 51.5°E-3877  L  6420 -Biss  (C-Band)**-Intelsat 22 @ 72.1° East-3742 L 13930 -FTA**-Eutelsat 10°E- 3768 R  7706 -(C-Band) Biss* *14:00    Everton FC -Burnley FC**ESPN +**-SES-6 40.5°W-3980 L 21600 -PowerVU(C-Band)**16:30    Southampton FC  –  Manchester City Varzish Sport HD  -Yahsat52.5°E-11938 H 27500-FTA -Yahsat52.5°E-11785 H 27500 -Biss -Apstar 76.5°E-12548 H 3200 -FTA* *ATN (Ariana Television Network)**-Yahsat 52°E- 12015 H 27500 -FTA**ESPN +**-SES-6 40.5°W-3980 L 21600 -PowerVU(C-Band)**Sport 24 HD**-NSS 57.0°E- 4136 R -15580 -PowerVU(C-Band)**-Intelsat 34.5°W-4096 R 16908 -PowerVU(C-Band)**Italian Calcio League Serie A 2016/2017**10:30    Internazionale Milano   –  AC Milan**RTRS**-Eutelsat 16°E -11261 H 30000 -FTA/BISS/CCWs**IR Cama 3**-Eutelsat 7°E-11262 H 27500 -FTA**-Hotbird 13°E-11604 H 27500 -FTA**CBC SPORT HD**-AzerSpace 46°E-11135 H 27500 -FTA/BISS**ARENA SPORT1* *-Hellas SAT 39°E- 11135 V 30000-Tandberg**ARENA SPORT BIH**-Hellas SAT 39°E- 11135 V 30000-Tandberg**ESPN Brasil HD* *-SES-6 40.5°W-3980 L 21600 -PowerVU(C-Band)**SportsMax 2**-Intelsat 55.5°W -3735 V 10000 -PowerVU(C-Band)**[IMC International test card]**-Intelsat 55.5°W -3735 V 10000 -FTA(C-Band)**ST World Football**-Eutelsat 10°E- 3737 R 7305-FTA(C-BAND)**13:00    Genoa CFC  –   SS Lazio**ARENA SPORT1**-Hellas SAT 39°E- 11135 V 30000-Tandberg**ARENA SPORT BIH**-Hellas SAT 39°E- 11135 V 30000-Tandberg**13:00    AS Roma   –  Atalanta**ARENA SPORT 2**-Hellas SAT 39°E- 11135 V 30000-Tandberg**ESPN Brasil HD**-SES-6 40.5°W-3980 L 21600 -PowerVU(C-Band)**ST World Football**-Eutelsat 10°E- 3737 R 7305-FTA(C-BAND)**13:00    Pescara  –  Juventus FC**ARENA SPORT 4**-Hellas SAT 39°E- 11135 V 30000-Tandberg**Fox Sports 2 Brasil**-SES 40°W-3843 L 30000 -PowerVu* *16:00    US Sassuolo Calcio  –  UC Sampdoria**ARENA SPORT 4**-Hellas SAT 39°E- 11135 V 30000-Tandberg**ESPN INET HD**-SES-6 40.5°W-3980 L 21600 -PowerVU(C-Band)**SportsMax 2**-Intelsat 55.5°W -3735 V 10000 -PowerVU(C-Band)**[IMC International test card]**-Intelsat 55.5°W -3735 V 10000 -FTA(C-Band)* *18:45    SSC Napoli  –  Udinese Calcio**ARENA SPORT 4**-Hellas SAT 39°E- 11135 V 30000-Tandberg CBC SPORT HD
-AzerSpace 46°E-11135 H 27500 -FTA/BISS* *SportsMax 2**-Intelsat 55.5°W -3735 V 10000 -PowerVU(C-Band)* *[IMC International test card]**-Intelsat 55.5°W -3735 V 10000 -FTA(C-Band)**Fox Sports  Brasil**-SES 40°W-3843 L 30000 -PowerVu**ST World Football**-Eutelsat 10°E- 3737 R 7305-FTA(C-BAND)*

----------


## mohamed73

_French League 1st Div. 15:00    AS Monaco FC-DijonTV5 Monde Maghreb Orient-Nile sat 7°W -11900 V 27500-FTATV5 Monde Maghreb Orient HDBadr 26°E- 12073 H 27500-FTAARENA SPORT 2-Hellas SAT 39°E- 11135 V 30000-Tandberg 18:00    OGC Nice – AS Nancy LorraineARENA SPORT 2-Hellas SAT 39°E- 11135 V 30000-Tandberg18:00    Stade Rennes  -Lille OSCARENA SPORT3-Hellas SAT 39°E- 11135 V 30000-Tandberg German Bundesliga 1st Div. 2016/201713:30    RB Leipzig  –  SC FreiburgESPN (Syndication 902) Telstar15°W -12737 H 7552 -BissESPN INET HD-SES-6 40.5°W-3980 L 21600 -PowerVU(C-Band)13:30    BV Borussia Dortmund  –   Eintracht FrankfurtFox Sports 2 Brasil -SES 40°W-3843 L 30000 -PowerVuST World Football-Eutelsat 10°E- 3737 R 7305-FTA(C-BAND)16:30    Bayer 04 Leverkusen  –  Bayern MunichESPN (Syndication 902)Telstar15°W -12737 H 7552 -BissIdman Azerbaycan-AzerSpace 46°E -11175 H H 27500 -FTA/BissESPN Brasil HD-SES-6 40.5°W-3980 L 21600 -PowerVU(C-Band)IRIB Varesh-Badr 26°E -11881 H 27500 -FTA/Biss(DVB-S2)-Intelsat 62°E -11555 V 30000 -FTA/Biss Moroccan Pro League15:00    Raja Club Athletic  – Olympique Club De KhouribgaAl Aoula Inter  (Maroc)-Nile sat 7°W -12207 V 27500  -FTA-Hotbird 13°E -10873 V 27500 -FTA-Badr 26°E-12683 V 27500  -FTA-Nilesat 7°E -11476 V 27500-FTA (Maghreb-Arabe)Al Aoula ( Terrestre Marocaine )-Hotbird 13°E -10873 V 27500-Biss-Badr 26°E-12683 V 27500 -Biss-Nilesat 7°W-11515 V 24000  -FTA (Multistream)Al Aoula Inter  HD-Hotbird 13°E -10873 V 27500 -FTA-Nilesat 7°E -11476 V 27500-FTA (Maghreb-Arabe)-Nilesat 7°W-11515 V 24000  -FTA (Multistream) 17:00    Olympic Club de Safi   –  Chabab Atlas KhénifraArriadia-Hotbird 13°E -10873 V 27500 -FTA-Badr 26°E -12683 V 27500 -FTA-Nile sat 7°W -11476 V 27500 -FTA -Eutelsat 21.5°E-11569 H7220-FTA-Nilesat 7°W-11515 V 24000  -FTA (Multistream)Jameel Saudi Professional League15:45    Al Fateh  –  Al-BatenMBC Pro Sports 3-Badr 26°E -12341 H 27500 -FTA 17:45    Al Nassr-Al-TaawounMBC Pro Sports 2-Badr 26°E -12341 H 27500 -FTA 17:45    Al Hilal   –  AlahliMBC Pro Sports 1-Badr 26°E -12341 H 27500 -FTAEgyptian League14:00    Petrojet  –  Al Ettehad Al SakandaryNile Sport-Nile sat 7°W -11843 H 27500 -FTADMC Sports-Nile sat 7°W-     11449 H 27500 -FTAON TV Sport-Nile sat 7°W-10853  H  27500 -FTAON Sport HD-Nile sat 7°W-10853 H  27500 -FTA Omantel Professional League16:45    Muscat    –  Al OroubaOman Sport-Nile sat 7°W-12111 H 27500 -FTA-Badr 26°E-12456 H 27500 -FTAOman Sport HD -Nile sat 7°W-12111 H 27500 -FTA-Badr 26°E-12456 H 27500 -FTA Al-Manaseer Jordan Professional League 2016/201713:00    Al Sareeh  –  Al FaisalyJordan Sport-Nile Sat -10930 H 27500 -FTA 15:30    Sahab SC  –  Ramtha SCJordan Sport-Nile Sat -10930 H 27500 -FTA Bahraini VIVA League14:30    ALBahrain –  HalaBahrain Sports 1-Badr26°E-12226 H  27500 -FTA Australia Hyundai A-League9:50    Adelaide United –   Western Sydney WanderersARENA SPORT 3-Hellas SAT 39°E- 11135 V 30000-Tandberg Croatia 1.NHL League13:00    HNK Rijeka  –   RNK SplitARENA SPORT3-Hellas SAT 39°E- 11135 V 30000-TandbergHNL-Eutelsat 16°E -11366 V 30000 -Biss 15:00    Inter Zapresic   – NK Slaven BelupoHNL -Eutelsat 16°E -11366 V 30000 -BissARENA SPORT3 -Hellas SAT 39°E- 11135 V 30000-Tandberg 17:00    NK Osijek  – NK Istra 1961HNL-Eutelsat 16°E -11366 V 30000 -Biss  Major League Soccer USA18:30    Orlando City Soccer Club  – LA GalaxyFox Sports 2 Africa-Eutelsat 8°W- 4172 R 30000 -FTA (C-Band)Iranian League13:30    Esteghlal Khuzestan   –  SaipaIRIB Varesh -Badr 26°E -11881 H 27500 -FTA/Biss(DVB-S2)-Intelsat 62°E -11555 V 30000 -FTA/Biss Uruguay Primera League19:00    CA Cerro –   NacionalVTV-SES 40°W-4065 R 12500 -PowerVU(C-Band) Russian Premier League11:30   CSKA Moscou-RostovMatch! TV-Yamal 90°E -3645 L 28000 -Biss(C-Band)-Yamal 90°E -11471 V 11159 -FTA-Express 140°E -3467 R 12581 -Biss(C-Band)-Express 140°E -3675 R 33483 -Biss(C-Band) -Express 80°E -3465 R 16200 -Biss(C-Band)-Express 80°E -3485 R 16200 -Biss(C-Band) -Express 80°E -3675 R 33483 -Biss(C-Band)-Express 80°E -4119 R 10051 -Biss(C-Band)-Express 80°E -4135 R 16200 -Biss(C-Band) 16:30 Rubin Kazan -FK KrasnodarMatch! TV-Yamal 90°E -3645 L 28000 -Biss(C-Band)-Yamal 90°E -11471 V 11159 -FTA-Express 140°E -3467 R 12581 -Biss(C-Band)-Express 140°E -3675 R 33483 -Biss(C-Band)-Express 80°E -3465 R 16200 -Biss(C-Band)-Express 80°E -3485 R 16200 -Biss(C-Band)-Express 80°E -3675 R 33483 -Biss(C-Band)-Express 80°E -4119 R 10051 -Biss(C-Band)-Express 80°E -4135 R 16200 -Biss(C-Band) Scotland Championship 16:15    Ayr Utd –  Dundee United FCBBC Alba-Astra 28.2°E -10803 H 22000 -FTAGerman Bundesliga 3rd Divsion 12:00    FC Hansa Rostock  -1.FC MagdeburgNDR Fernsehen-Astra 19.2°E -12110 H 27500-FTANDR Fernsehen HD -Astra 19.2°E -11528 H 22000 -FTA(DVB-S2)MDR Fernsehen-Astra 19.2°E -12110 H 27500-FTAMDR Fernsehen HD-Astra 19.2°E -10891 H 22000 -FTA(DVB-S2)12:00    FC Rot-Weiss Erfurt   –   Holstein KielMDR Fernsehen-Astra 19.2°E -12110 H 27500-FTAMDR Fernsehen HD-Astra 19.2°E -10891 H 22000 -FTA(DVB-S2) 12:00    Hallescher FC  –  MSV DuisburgWDR Fernsehen-Astra 19.2°E -11836 H 27500-FTA WDR Fernsehen HD-Astra 19.2°E -12604 H 22000 -FTA(DVB-S2)-FTA-Astra 19.2°E -12422 H 27500 -FTA(DVB-S2)-FTAMDR Fernsehen-Astra 19.2°E -12110 H 27500-FTAMDR Fernsehen HD-Astra 19.2°E -10891 H 22000 -FTA(DVB-S2) 12:00    Sportfreunde Lotte    –  FSV Zwickau WDR Fernsehen -Astra 19.2°E -11836 H 27500-FTA WDR Fernsehen HD -Astra 19.2°E -12604 H 22000 -FTA(DVB-S2)-FTA -Astra 19.2°E -12422 H 27500 -FTA(DVB-S2)-FTA_

----------

